# Baby watch... OPHELIA--Doin' the BABY DANCE!!!! :p



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, Ophelia is next up. Today is day 140 and her udder is looking good!  I feel babies kicking around in there and she still has her ligs but is softening. She's a FF bred to Muddy Creek B2 Cameron Blu so I can't wait to see what those babies look like. Hey Chelsey, Cameron's gonna be a daddy!!! Does that mean that you and I will be grandmas??????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 140*

It is so neat to wait for life..to come into this world....but it drives us nuts waiting...LOL :wink:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 140*

Yes, you're right about that... tons of fun while waiting!! !


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 140*

Yay for babies! :clap:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 140*

Here are some pics of Ophelia's udder on day 138. I'll take some more as soon as i get a chance. We disbudded the two kids last night, AND I had some chicks hatching last night and this morning, AND it snowed!!!! so, I haven't had a chance to get new pics of her yet... her udder is bigger though, and as of this morning, she still had ligs... oh and pics of Gizelle are here, too... she's next up after ophelia.  She's due next month... not much of an udder yet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 140*

really pretty does.....you have there...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 140*

need a little more udder developement....I say they have a little while longer yet, probably closer to 150


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 140*

ophelia's ligs are still tight this evening, but her udder has grown more!  i can see a definite change from these pics to how it looks now. She doesn't look much bigger though. I swear I think she'll prob give me a single, and probably another buck!!!! DOE PLEASE!!!! pleasssssssssssssse


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 140*

crossing fingers for a doe


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 144*

Ophelia's udder is developing more, AND her ligs are loosening some!!! I can tell a difference. She's also doing lots of laying around and chewing cud... hahahaha! she's just biding her time and trying to drive me batty!!!

Angie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 140*

they are good at that........... :roll:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 144.. discharge*

Well, this evening Ophelia has a little bit of a discharge.  It's white and mucousy looking. I'm thinking the plug, possibly, is starting to come out. No contractions or anything though... udder is a little bigger...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 144.. discharge*

I had to make sure I was on the right post!! Ophelias udder looks idententical to my Angel's! lol

She may go at 145 or she may wait, but if her udder is growing and she's losing her ligs..she may just go to 145


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 149... pics added*

Well, it's day 149 and the weather is wonderful, so I doubt anything happens today... BUT I wish it would!!! Ligs are still there, but they do feel looser since last night. These pics were from last night, by the way, and her udder looks bigger this morning, too... so HOPEFULLLLLLLLLLLY soooooooooooooooon!!!


















Gizelle has a nice udder now, too, but she's not due until the end of next month... looks like multiples for her. Ophelia is long and deep though, so i can't tell if it's twins or just a single. She's not very big...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 149... pics added*

You must have gotten does from slow growing udder lines! their udders are so tiny!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 149... pics added*

Yeah, hope she gets some more milk in that udder before kidding!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 149... pics added*

I hope so, too... she eats like a little piglet, though, so I know it's not that. She is a FF and a young one at that, so maybe that's it. Well, we'll see!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 149... pics added*

Hey- how is Ophelia doing?  
You surely should have kids by now (today would be 154?), unless I missed a post somewhere! :?


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... Ophelia is next up.. Day 154... pics added*

Yes, it's day 154, and no, there are no babies yet.  i'm just hoping it's not more of the same problems I had with Cinnamon. I KNOW her due date; it's the only time she could have been bred, too. Her udder is quite a bit larger, but her ligs are still there. No signs of distress--only hunger. HAHA! She's eating everything in sight. With my luck, it's one big single buck or something. Right now I'm just waiting around for something to happen. I started a new job yesterday, teaching English at Alamance Community College, so I assumed she'd have those babies on the ground when I got home--no such luck.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

UGH- I would be losing my mind if I were you having to wait that long. :hair: 
Hopefully she gets on with it this weekend- weather is supposed to be nice- tomorrow (here anyway- its probably nice where you are now!)


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

It's perfect kidding weather... cold, windy, and raining. And it's supposed to keep up this 'mess' until mid-week. And I work Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, so I'm sure she can hold out until then...  can you tell I'm depressed!!!!!! :scratch: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :tears:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

She really is making you wait!

As far as her being on 154, if she's happy and healthy, and not showing sign of distress, I'd not worry too much :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

Oh -ew- for once New England weather is better than NC!
Tomorrow is supposed to be 52!- thats like beach weather compared to what we've been through this winter! :ROFL: 
I will be watching your thread closely and hoping you get some :girl: :girl: soon! :coffee2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

wow....she is sure being stubborn... :doh: ...I know how nerve racking ....that can be.... :hair: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

WOW, you need to go squeeze her to pop them out. Go tell her that you give up, have your babies when ever you want and leave. She will get to business then. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

I told her that this morning... lol. I gave her a big hug and told her that I was SO SORRY but i had finally figured it out; she's not pregnant, just really chubby. She looked at me like WHATTTTTTTTTT?!!? And I told her I was going to have to cut back on that grain (haha) if she didn't start exercising more and getting that figure back. ESPECIALLY that udder... I told her she'd definitely have to get rid of that if she wasn't pregnant... it just doesn't LOOK right to be going around chubby with an udder when you're not pregnant...

maybe that pep talk will cheer her on... I told her I was giving up and waiting on Gizelle's babies now. Gizelle seemed happy with that comment. hahahah!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

How do you figure up your due dates? Is it possible you've been using a 150 day counter and thinking its 145? I use fiasco farm's due date calculator and its 150. It would be very easy to mix them up and then your doe maybe on 149 today instead?


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

I always use the counter that's on NC Promisedland's website. It's a 145 day calculator. She was bred on 10/12 though, and by Fias's calculator, she'd be on day 154. Sooooooooooo... same thing, pretty much.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

Boy - she sure wants a grand entrance for these kids doesn't she!!!

LOL!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

Oh ok. Just very odd that two have gone this long for you.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

It must be something in the water at her place!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

Babies? :? :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

How is she doing?

I am praying that all is well and that she delivered babies already.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

I hope she has kidded and you are just having fun with babies


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

Stacey, I hope that is the case also. The problem is now she is making us all :hair:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Baby watch... waiting on Ophelia... STILL day 154 *

Has anyone heard from Angie at Firestone Creek? :question: 
I hope everything's okay ray:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Welllllllllllllllllllllllllll.... I thought she was late but she wasn't. Cameron was out with the girls for one night when Kadabra was in heat. I thought Ophelia was bred already, but apparently not!!! SOOOOOOOOOO last night she gave me a BEAUTIFULLLLLLLL baby girl. I'm doing the babybabybaby dance!!!!! She's gorgeous. She looks like her aunt, Trinity, from Muddy Creek.  More white, I believe, but still looks like Trinity, blue eyes and everything. :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: 

Her name is Sweet Violet...

 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :stars: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Her name is Sweet Violet...


 congrats .... :leap: :leap: .......love her name...  :wink:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

And I'm sorrrrrrry I hadn't replied!! I usually get a response via email, letting me know someone has commented, but I didn't get any!! And I had no news... andddddd I just started a new job, so I hadn't checked. I was VERY worried about her, since she went well beyond the 160... hahaha! BUT she wasn't looking distressed, and I still felt kicking and moving, so I knew the baby was ok. I was just waiting, and waiting, and BOY did she make me wait!!!! 

Gizelle is next. She's due the end of next month, and then it's Panama's turn...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

WOOHOO congratulations!
I was worried about you!  

Cant wait to see pics


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I was worried too - so glad it all turned out alright! 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats on the baby girl!!! Sooo glad everything went well for Ophelia and you!! She even gave you a doe!!! Congrats again! Sweet Violet is an adorable name too.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks all!!! And Sweet Violet, I thought, was very appropriate since mom's name is Ophelia (from Shakespeare's Hamlet!) HAHAHAHA! Ophelia gives a speech and mentions flowers, and one of those is the sweet violet.  And this doe is... well, there's not another word for her than sweet!!! I walked into the barn and the baby came runnnnnnning to me!!! Baaaing at me... hahaha! I was like OHHHHHHH WOWWWWWWWW my gooooooodnesss!!! What do we have here!!! She's such a sweet little love! I'm very happpppppppppy, can you tell?????


Angie


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :girl:


----------

